# HD6950 vs 560Ti



## jetboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Guys,

It seems that my 4870 has gone dead ..I am trying to get it repaired..but seems I am going to end buying a new one. When I bought 4870 three years back..it was easy to choose it with less chipset numbers available and all the help from Digit. I would like to know which card would be the best alternative to my 4870..It costed me 17K then, which would give me a good performance and serve me for a period like 4870 did or even more than that. 

Could anyone please also let me know as where I can get information of the GPU chipsets for knowledge and see which is superior to other..like we know P4 is better and P3 ..likewise

Would any of the above GPU fit in my configuration below

Intel Core 2 duo E8400
Intel G45ID
Kingston 2gb Ram
Matrix 600W power supply 
500GB HDD


----------



## coolgame (Jul 14, 2011)

560ti hawk FTW


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest u buy MSI 560Ti 



jetboy said:


> Could anyone please also let me know as where I can get information of the GPU chipsets for knowledge and see which is superior to other..like we know P4 is better and P3 ..likewise


there are many sites 
anandtech,guru3D,tomshardware



jetboy said:


> Would any of the above GPU fit in my configuration below
> 
> Intel Core 2 duo E8400
> Intel G45ID
> ...



all current gen Cards will work on your mobo.I guess u have PCI-e v1.1 mobo


----------



## jetboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Zangetsu and coolgame

@Zangetsu : I have a PCI-e 2.0 x16

If i go for 560Ti...which one should I go for? and what will it cost for now? could anyone please let me know that..thanks in advance.

How much would MSi cost ?

How abt ZOTAC GTX 560 Ti ? 

Any other which would be worthy enough to be mentioned?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

jetboy said:


> If i go for 560Ti...which one should I go for? and what will it cost for now? could anyone please let me know that..thanks in advance.
> 
> How much would MSi cost ?


AS I've said MSI 560Ti Hawk edition coz many of the TDF members have got that one


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

+1 for MSI NGTX560Ti Hawk.
It priced at Rs 14.7k @ALL.Its performs close to gtx570ti.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for your replies guys. I have goggled for MSI 560Ti Hawk and read in the MSi forms that lots of people face heating problems with temp rising about 85-90..Is anyone facing the problem?

One more thing I would like to ask...it might sound silly, but in fear of burning out my computer parts I always keep the cabinets left panel open, which makes sure the graphics card run cooler..I do keep on cleaning it every fortnight with blower from vaccum cleaner..Is it a problem?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

jetboy said:


> One more thing I would like to ask...it might sound silly, but in fear of burning out my computer parts I always keep the cabinets left panel open, which makes sure the graphics card run cooler..I do keep on cleaning it every fortnight with blower from vaccum cleaner..Is it a problem?



instead u can mount 2-3 fans to supply cooling.how many fans r there in cabinet?

working with a Open Cabinet feels like working in a junkyard,& doesn't look good also...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Buddy, Twin Frozr cards from MSI use a custom cooler which is one of the best. Hawk is based on Twin Frozr III cooler, having custom PCB design along with a Twin Forzr III cooler. It is a very very cool card and even power consumption is slightly lower than the reference models. You can even overclock the already factory overclocked card with ease and within very acceptable temp level.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> instead u can mount 2-3 fans to supply cooling.how many fans r there in cabinet?
> 
> working with a Open Cabinet feels like working in a junkyard,& doesn't look good also...



Ya I understand..But still paying for that may fans will still attract lot of dust inside the cabinet and then there large fans within the graphics card also send a large number of heated air, which need to be thrown out soon. My friend had one CM cabinet with 3 fans..it would still give a red indicator in the temp section on the graphics card + after the machine gets settled down moisture settling becomes a BIG PROBLEM, which actually ruined his GPU too. 




Cilus said:


> Buddy, Twin Frozr cards from MSI use a custom cooler which is one of the best. Hawk is based on Twin Frozr III cooler, having custom PCB design along with a Twin Forzr III cooler. It is a very very cool card and even power consumption is slightly lower than the reference models. You can even overclock the already factory overclocked card with ease and within very acceptable temp level.



Thanks for the info Cilus


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

jetboy said:


> Ya I understand..But still paying for that may fans will still attract lot of dust inside the cabinet and then there large fans within the graphics card also send a large number of heated air, which need to be thrown out soon. My friend had one CM cabinet with 3 fans..it would still give a red indicator in the temp section on the graphics card + after the machine gets settled down moisture settling becomes a BIG PROBLEM, which actually ruined his GPU too.



But u wont have to clean it fortnightly *www.pic4ever.com/images/Ghelyon.gif


----------



## jetboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> But u wont have to clean it fortnightly *www.pic4ever.com/images/Ghelyon.gif



haha I know its painfull...

Hey guys confusion with the MSI hawk..Was just checking on the MSi website they have 4 cards for 560 Ti

N560GTX-Ti Hawk - 950 Mhz
N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 880 Mhz
N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/SOC - 950 Mhz

Can anyone provide the costs of these? I guess I should go for the 950 ones??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

jetboy said:


> N560GTX-Ti Hawk - 950 Mhz
> N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 880 Mhz
> N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/SOC - 950 Mhz
> 
> Can anyone provide the costs of these? I guess I should go for the 950 ones??



*www.pic4ever.com/images/89.gif I think
u shud go with N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/SOC - 950 Mhz 
just *www.pic4ever.com/images/smoking.gif wait for other suggestions

for prices:
primeabgb.com
theitwares.com


----------



## jetboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.pic4ever.com/images/89.gif I think
> u shud go with N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/SOC - 950 Mhz
> just *www.pic4ever.com/images/smoking.gif wait for other suggestions
> 
> ...



didn't find the price there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Here 
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC Price, Features - Dual GPU MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC Price

MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC
Happy Now *www.pic4ever.com/images/2uge4p4.gif


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

No Hawk is better it has twin frozer III heatsink which is more cooler and better overclockable than tfII heatsink.hawk perform close to gtx570ti which is price at 21k so you're getting better performance at lower cost.TFIII or hawk has heatsink over vrm which tfII cooler doesnt have.
So go for MSI NGTX560ti HAWK eyes closed 

MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC 880MHZ-Rs 13600
MSI GTX560Ti HAWK 950MHZ-Rs 14750
SOC Version is new product stil not launched in India.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2011)

Why spend 14.7k on 560ti hawk when u get similar performance from non overclocked sapphire hd6950 1gb @ 13.2k.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't agree Msi Gtx560ti Hawk is far better than sapphire HD 6950 1GB.Its more  cooler than Sapphire 6950.You can also overclock Hawk at 1000Mhz.TFIII cooler is excellent for overclocking at cool temperature. 

@Op read this following review and decide yourself
1)*Hardocp*
2)*Tweaktown*
3)*Overclockersclub*
4)*Guru3d*


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

6950 2GB TFIII PE ~ 560Ti HAWK > 6950 1GB

Happy now??


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes MSI GTX 560 HAWK is superior than sapphire 6950 1gb and is absolutely worth the extra 1k premium. Besides excellent overclocking ability, the hawk runs much cooler and ensures good longevity of the gpu core.

Sapphire 6950 is okay for a stock card but forget overclocking in the long run due to high temperature. Its cooler is no match for msi twin frozr III cooler. The best 6950 you can buy has to be the 6950 twin frozr III p.e and its slightly faster than gtx 560 hawk out of the box.

*@ op*
Give the sapphire 6950 a wide berth.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

those reviews say same thing.
In hardocp 6950 is beating a 560 hawk in 3 out of 5 games. We need to see apples o apples comparison at bottom. In guru3d too, in taxing unbiased games like crysis, bc2 a stock 6950 is just 2-3fps behind a highly oced 560ti hawk. In metro its equal. And those scores of 6950 are not latest too. They are 5-6 month old.
U can compare with 6950 TFIII PE guru3d review which is just 50mhz oced.
And about tweaktown lol see the games they use. Hawk will definitely perform better in nvidia biased games.
And those who worry about temps, this is not gtx480. Remember rchi's stock cooled 6950 runs at 61c at load with adjustment of fan profile.
And we can thus always oc the 6950.

Tkin it should be -
6950 TF3/TF2 > 560TI hawk ~ sapphire 6950 1gb.

And if op wants to spend 14.7k, he should up his budget to 15.4k for 6950 TF2 atleast.

and even in oc club review a stock 6950 is approx equal to 560 ti hawk. 
thanks for the links tenida.
MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Review » Page 5 - Testing: Aliens vs Predator - Overclockers Club


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

560Ti HAWK comes with 950MHz core, the same as Gigabyte SOC, and as I remember a few months ago a GB SOC was beating the hell out of 570, now 570 is faster than 6950 any day, so 2+2+2=6.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

^gigabyte SOC is 1000mhz. and you need to remember even 6950 can be overclocked. 
and see the current guru3d review of 6950 TFIII and hawk.

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

Pushing the sapphire 6950 isn't wise at all. Temps will go sky high. But its a very good card at stock and one doesn't need to push the card at all.

At current price of 13.2k, its a steal considering the powerful gpu core it boasts. If one needs to overclock a 6950, i strongly suggest the msi 6950 twin frozr III power edition. Its far cooler than a sapphire 6950. Push it to 900mhz core & the temps barely gets past 80.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Just sum up this discussion 
Below 13K- Go for Sapphire HD 6950 1GB
Below 15k-Go for MSI NGTX560Ti Hawk aka.Twin frozer III 
Over 15K-Go for MSI HD6950 1Gb/2GB Twin frozer III


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Exactly. At 14.5k, nothing beats msi 560-TI hawk. Same can be said of 6950 TF III above 15k.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your responses guys.. I really appreciate that.

Just one last question.. Looking at JS purchasing 6950 sapphire..I am thinking should I go for it..I guess I will still need to buy a PSU cause the one I use is a local brand..My Sapphire HD4870 512 mb GddR5 worked fine all these three years..but will it work fine with 6950 or 560Ti? I had nvidia cards before(Mx400 and 6600GT) and do remember the experience with nvidia cards...they really need high power. Shall I go for GS600?

I had once bought Speaker form techshop.in and it was fine...but is it really safe to do a online purchase of graphics card and PSU..I am a bit worried about them being fragile

God choosing a GPU is so difficult.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

You have Matrix 600W power supply.Is *this *


----------



## jetboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Tenida said:


> You have Matrix 600W power supply.Is *this *



LOL...nope unfortunately not..that's why I said matrix is a some other local brand from my place..It was worth 2,200


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats ur budget for psu and gpu?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Whats ur budget for psu and gpu?



jetboy,
u didn't mentioned the Budget?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Pushing the sapphire 6950 isn't wise at all. Temps will go sky high. But its a very good card at stock and one doesn't need to push the card at all.
> 
> At current price of 13.2k, its a steal considering the powerful gpu core it boasts. If one needs to overclock a 6950, i strongly suggest the msi 6950 twin frozr III power edition. Its far cooler than a sapphire 6950. Push it to 900mhz core & the temps barely gets past 80.



i differ. first read this -

FAQ: Acceptable Temperatures for Graphics Cards - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



> My video card is running at XX degrees Celcius! Is this bad?!
> Not at all. Graphics cards these days are rated to around 100C! For instance, people who fold or game heavily could see their GPU(s) reach upwards of 90C. This is normal, they can withstand the heat - it's like apples and oranges compared to CPUs, where 75C is the danger-zone these days. Don't panic!
> 
> I'm still really uncomfortable running my card(s) over XX Celcius!
> ...



and you forgot rchi's stock cooled gigabyte 6950 runs at 61c at 880mhz in crysis 2 load. and i think sapphire cooler is better. skud should have adjusted fan profile. 

this implies we can easily overclock sapphire 6950 1gb. 

i will do it with some adjustments and post my progress here.



jetboy said:


> Thank you for all your responses guys.. I really appreciate that.
> 
> Just one last question.. Looking at JS purchasing 6950 sapphire..I am thinking should I go for it..I guess I will still need to buy a PSU cause the one I use is a local brand..My Sapphire HD4870 512 mb GddR5 worked fine all these three years..but will it work fine with 6950 or 560Ti? I had nvidia cards before(Mx400 and 6600GT) and do remember the experience with nvidia cards...they really need high power. Shall I go for GS600?
> 
> ...



and yes i too use a GS600. it will do fine. vfm psu. 
get both from smcinternational.in


----------



## jetboy (Jul 15, 2011)

17k for both. I will be getting kicked has on my A** for that from my wife


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

^Sapphire HD6950 1GB + Corsair GS600 = 17.2k


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

I would say 
1)MSI NGTX560Ti HAWK-Rs 14500
Corsair GS600-Rs 3900
Total-Rs 18400
Or 
2)MSI NGTX560Ti TFII/OC-Rs 13600
Corsair Gs 600-Rs 3900
Total-Rs 17500
FIRST combination is the best for that price.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC

MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 12.1K.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Great news buddy.
+1 for that price.

Then go fr
gtx560ti tfII/OC + gs600=16k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

Its the 560 non ti. Its competitor is already 1k lower


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh no i thought its ti model @geek before giving any link you first  look it properly.We were talking  about 6950 1gb and gtx 560ti model.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry my mistake i overlooked it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i differ. first read this -
> 
> FAQ: Acceptable Temperatures for Graphics Cards - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> ...



Ofcourse you can but temps always need to be monitored. Actually its true that thermal limits of a gpu are higher these days but still its wise to keep them at check in the long run. Why unnecessary overclock when stock performance is fine.
In a transistor level, the only thing that can deteriorate a chip overtime is heat.

The gigabyte card also gets hot and in fact all stock 6950's does. Check* this*.

It does get hot, i mean its in the top list in the degree of hotness. But its totally upto you regarding how hard you're gonna push it and how temps matter. Its a personal thing. But for a single gpu, anything greater than 85c is hot and should not be pushed beyond that. In that review, overclocked gigabyte 6950 was reaching overclocked 580 sli's temps. Now that's what i call hot.

But* jas* you need to rest assure cause you have the sapphire card and it does not use a stock cooler. Got *this* and the temps look fine to me. I wonder how *skud* got such high temps??

So no probs for you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

Batman they might not have adjusted fan profile. How come rchis oced stock 6950 ran at 61 

90c is fine.

And thanks for sapphire link


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Batman they might not have adjusted fan profile. How come rchis oced stock 6950 ran at 61
> 
> 90c is fine.
> 
> And thanks for sapphire link



Without adjusting any fan profile i am getting *idle-36 and Load-55* in my MSI N560TiGtx TF II/OC.Hawk will be much lower.I don't agree about 90 degree is fine.Nvidia has advantage over ATi in heat generation.

In long run the card with lower heat dissipation will last more


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Without adjusting any fan profile i am getting *idle-36 and Load-55* in my MSI N560TiGtx TF II/OC.Hawk will be much lower.I don't agree about 90 degree is fine.Nvidia has advantage over ATi in heat generation.
> 
> In long run the card with lower heat dissipation will last more



nvidia is not cooler 
its the tf2 which is cool.
Check 560 stock cooler temps in anandtech etc.

And read the link i put. Its from OCN. They i think know better than u and me.

About longitivity, afaik rajan1311's 4850 runs upto 100c sometime, from past so much time. 
Gpu can withstand heat. Its not a cpug


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Reference gtx 560-ti is 9-10c cooler than reference 6950. Check *here*.

The ocn link you provided is from their forum and not website. It should be taken with a pinch of salt. Over 90c is very high and may damage the gpu core in the long run. When temps increase, so does the collector current in a transistor. A rise in collector current with heat increase will allow the chip to reach its threshhold early.

In semiconductors 

So the gpu has a high probability of getting fried. Same happened with my 8600gt. Temps were always past 85c and one day, it got fried. Took it to authorized service centre and they said gpu core is damaged.

High temps was the only culprit in my case. So better be safe than sorry. If the card does not have overheat protection in its circuitry, then it might get fried as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

Chech anandtech bench. Its 5c cooler than reference 6950. Temps vary.

Please i need some solid proof and not just saying pinch of salt. What will they get in putting up that temp info. 

And gpu core might have damaged due to other reason. Whats the proof temp was cause? Gtx480 ran upto 95c and nvidia told it was fine. I mentioned example of our member too.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^Don't compare old generation gpu with current genaration Gpu.Newer generation  Nvidia Gpu is cooler than newer generation Ati amd gpu anyday.You don't have to look for the reviews for any prof.Its solid fact.

Can you say what is other reason that might damaged Gpu?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Chech anandtech bench. Its 5c cooler than reference 6950. Temps vary.
> 
> Please i need some solid proof and not just saying pinch of salt. What will they get in putting up that temp info.
> 
> And gpu core might have damaged due to other reason. Whats the proof temp was cause? Gtx480 ran upto 95c and nvidia told it was fine. I mentioned example of our member too.



Not damaged but was fried. Most users had their 8600gt's damaged due to overheating. The engineer examined the gpu core and gave this conclusion. There were black spots on the die.

Sure temps vary. But that is not the point here. Point is higher temps in the long run damage the gpu. If 90c temps are fine, then why would reviewers even bother to include a temperature testing page in their reviews.

Remember they review cards & pass judgement & not play on it at higher temps in the long run unlike actual users. You don't expect to play on a lets say a stock 6950 or a stock gtx 560-ti by overclocking to 950+ mhz with temps shooting past 90c all the time in the long run believing the chip to handle it. This is why you see twin frozr's and toxics.

*Overclocking potential of a GPU is inversely proportional to temperature.*

It will go kaput without warning. Reviewers just test the ocing potential of a card and they don't encourage users to push their cards to limits & the only reason why is higher temps. It will degrade the gpu in the long run leading to irepairable damage.

Just simple semiconductor physics that applies everywhere including cpu and gpu.

About solid-proof, you should ask those guys there to give some links to back their comments.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^+1
Mine Xfx 8600Gt died because of overheating.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Yes , XFX 8600gt's were referred as "electric stove edition" owing to its heating issues.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

If heating is not not issue in Gpu and Cpu also.Why every manufacture using custom Heatsink to cool the particular gpu.Why TF III is implemented over TFII because for further overclocking and better architecture heatsink to cool GTx560Ti,6950,Gtx580 gpu.In cpu also why we are using heatsink like noctua or coolermaster?Why stock heatsink is not used for overclocking?If we used stock cooler in for Overclock over 3-4GHz  it will die immediately.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Don't compare old generation gpu with current genaration Gpu.*Newer generation  Nvidia Gpu is cooler than newer generation Ati amd gpu anyday.You don't have to look for the reviews for any prof.Its solid fact.*
> 
> Can you say what is other reason that might damaged Gpu?



first of all i am not comparing any old gpu with new.

and about highlighted statement i feel like hitting my head on wall. 

check this for comparison of reference coolers -
AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560 Ti: Upsetting The $250 Market

and for TFIII -
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review

as i mentioned its TFII and TFIII which is cooler. not nvidia reference. 




vickybat said:


> Not damaged but was fried. Most users had their 8600gt's damaged due to overheating. The engineer examined the gpu core and gave this conclusion. There were black spots on the die.
> 
> Sure temps vary. But that is not the point here. Point is higher temps in the long run damage the gpu. If 90c temps are fine, then why would reviewers even bother to include a temperature testing page in their reviews.
> 
> ...



it was 8600gt. 

why should i ask those ocn people. you didnt believe. ask yourselves buddy.



Tenida said:


> If heating is not not issue in Gpu and Cpu also.Why every manufacture using custom Heatsink to cool the particular gpu.Why TF III is implemented over TFII because for further overclocking and better architecture heatsink to cool GTx560Ti,6950,Gtx580 gpu.In cpu also why we are using heatsink like noctua or coolermaster?Why stock heatsink is not used for overclocking?If we used stock cooler in for Overclock over 3-4GHz  it will die immediately.



arrey yaar read things carefully. *they told those temps are fine*. they dont say cool temps are not welcome. 



> My video card is running at XX degrees Celcius! Is this bad?!
> Not at all. Graphics cards these days are rated to around 100C! For instance, people who fold or game heavily could see their GPU(s) reach upwards of 90C. This is normal, they can withstand the heat - it's like apples and oranges compared to CPUs, where 75C is the danger-zone these days. Don't panic!
> 
> I'm still really uncomfortable running my card(s) over XX Celcius!
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ How did you know they were ocn guys? It was a moderator who posted that and it was no where written that he was an ocn guy. It wasn't even an ocn article.

Ofcourse tech improves but in terms of fabrication. 8600gt had 90nm fabrication and 6950 has 40nm. Therefore transistor count of 6950 is far higher than 8600gt which allows it to perform exponentially better and keeping heat generation at similar or lower levels.

But semiconductor rules are always the same. A 6950 @ 90c + has similar chance to go kaput as a 8600gt at similar temperature. No technology benefits here.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But semiconductor rules are always the same. A 6950 @ 90c + has similar chance to go kaput as a 8600gt at similar temperature. No technology benefits here.



Thats a valid point... Also guys, the 560ti TFII is avail for 10.8K, its a no brainer over the 6950...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ How did you know they were ocn guys? It was a moderator who posted that and it was no where written that he was an ocn guy. It wasn't even an ocn article.
> 
> Ofcourse tech improves but in terms of fabrication. 8600gt had 90nm fabrication and 6950 has 40nm. Therefore transistor count of 6950 is far higher than 8600gt which allows it to perform exponentially better and keeping heat generation at similar or lower levels.
> 
> But semiconductor rules are always the same. A 6950 @ 90c + has similar chance to go kaput as a 8600gt at similar temperature. No technology benefits here.



ocn is a forum only i think. 

GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6950 2GB Video Card Overclocked - Temperature Test :: TweakTown USA Edition
oh, that was a 970mhz oced and overvolted gigabyte. and still its stable at 91c. its fine. 
they haven't mentioned any fan profile settings.  
look at sapphire hd6950 2gb. its 70c. 

how come rajan's 4850 runs stable at 100c too then? 
how come GTX480 and GTX470 ran stable at 98c too?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ocn is a forum only i think.
> 
> GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6950 2GB Video Card Overclocked - Temperature Test :: TweakTown USA Edition
> oh, that was a 970mhz oced and overvolted gigabyte. and still its stable at 91c. its fine.
> ...



Well i didn't speak about a 6950 only right? It applies to all gpus. 6950 came into picture because a reference 6950 runs comparatively hot. Oc a stock 6950 to 970mhz including overvolting at let it run past 90c+. It will run but for how long, is not known.
Warranty gets void if your gpu is fried due to heat. 

 Again those are reviewers and don't run the card at those temps for long unlike users. They commented about the card being hot. Ofcourse you can adjust fan profiles to bring down heat and you need to do it when overclocking.

At high temps, the card will run stable but longevity comes down and it can fry anytime without warning. Better to stay safe than sorry. That's the whole point.

Sapphire 6950 @ 70c is fine. Don't know about rajan but i guess he has packed his pc. 480's were hot no doubt. That's why nvidia had to redesign the reference cooler for 580. 470 was not hot as 480 afaik.

90+ temps are no where near fine. But if a user doesn't pay heed , then he or she is responsible in the end for the inevitable outcome.

Check out some user comments on 4850.- *source*

This *discussion* is particularly interesting. Very similar to our discussion. Read it, its good.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 16, 2011)

while experts are already giving you suggestion for Graphic card, i think upgrading CPU will be good along with that 560ti ..

my own experiences says that core2duo e7200 will bottleneck even a HD 5770.. although E8400 is more powerful, but still i doubt it.. IMO


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Well i didn't speak about a 6950 only right? It applies to all gpus. 6950 came into picture because a reference 6950 runs comparatively hot. Oc a stock 6950 to 970mhz including overvolting at let it run past 90c+. It will run but for how long, is not known.
> Warranty gets void if your gpu is fried due to heat.
> 
> Again those are reviewers and don't run the card at those temps for long unlike users. They commented about the card being hot. Ofcourse you can adjust fan profiles to bring down heat and you need to do it when overclocking.



you yourselves mentioned the solution. adjust profile. 


> I'm still really uncomfortable running my card(s) over XX Celcius!
> If you're really worried about temps over say 65-70C, you could turn your fan up to 100% on your card.



they said and they are users.



vickybat said:


> Sapphire 6950 @ 70c is fine. Don't know about rajan but i guess he has packed his pc. 480's were hot no doubt. That's why nvidia had to redesign the reference cooler for 580. 470 was not hot as 480 afaik.



rajan ran his pc before. it ran fine.

and when nvidia released 480 and 470 it said it can run at those temps. its designed to do so. newer gpus can withstand heat.

about 470 temps -
AnandTech - NVIDIAâ€™s GeForce GTX 480 and GTX 470: 6 Months Late, Was It Worth the Wait?



vickybat said:


> Check out some user comments on 4850.- *source*



*thats what they say -*



> 4850 runs hot... it's fine my old 4850 could easialy get to 99°C in-game fan 90~100% (yes there was a problem with that card), I used it for a year and the card was still alive..





> Anything up to 90c on modern cards is fine





> Things don't go wrong at 110C but that is hot. I know Nvidia cards will run fine upto 125C but Nvidia says don't let it go past 110C.


(but dont you think 110c sounds too much. )



> 88c in game is fine, in fact i would say its really good. My 4850 idles at 75/80c and plays at roughly 105c which is fine. ATI cards are known to be able to handle the heat





vickybat said:


> This *discussion* is particularly interesting. Very similar to our discussion. Read it, its good.



they say same thing. 

this is nice -


> My own HD4850 hit 102 and I wanted to use it till it burned out and then get a GTX460.But that card performed brilliantly for 2 years and GOD bless it-no sign of burning till now!! I got the GTX 460 aand continue using the HD4850 on my second PC and it still games furiously-no slowdowns,no shutdowns/freezes/artifacts.recently I gave it the treatment it deserves- a thorough dusting and a fresh coat of CM Thermalfusion 400(and cursed myself for being so cold-hearted towards it ).Now it barely reaches 85 on load, so I suggest you do the same.



thanks for links buddy.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ You are most welcome.

I think op here can go for msi gtx 560-ti twin frozr II @ 10.7K instead of a 6870. What say?

*@ jetboy*

Have a look *here*.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

^^I concur...

SO 560-ti twin frozr II + GS600/VX550 = 14K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ You are most welcome.
> 
> I think op here can go for msi gtx 560-ti twin frozr II @ 10.7K instead of a 6870. *What say?
> *



sure. more vfm.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a for all yuor comments guys...Surely gives more info on the GPU's





vickybat said:


> ^^ You are most welcome.
> 
> I think op here can go for msi gtx 560-ti twin frozr II @ 10.7K instead of a 6870. What say?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link..but it says the card is for 13.5k and not 10.5K ?


Also are you guys sure if 6950 or 560Ti both will work fine on my config without any problem ? It wont bottleneck the cpu?


I was just reading from Anandtech and it seems they say 6950 is better than 560 Ti ..Still confused


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

6950 is better than 560Ti at stock clocks. However, OCed 560Ti catches up with 6950. My suggestion would be to go for the 560Ti only if its available at 1k-1.5k less than the 6950 1gb. Otherwise, 6950 is a safe bet and the13.2k pricing is great for a card of its caliber.

Apparently the cheapest 560Ti at SMC atm is the TFII @ 13750. Better to get the 6950 1gb from Sapphire.

And your CPU would be bottleneck, particularly at your resolution.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> 6950 is better than 560Ti at stock clocks. However, OCed 560Ti catches up with 6950. My suggestion would be to go for the 560Ti only if its available at 1k-1.5k less than the 6950 1gb. Otherwise, 6950 is a safe bet and the13.2k pricing is great for a card of its caliber.
> 
> Apparently the cheapest 560Ti at SMC atm is the TFII @ 13750. Better to get the 6950 1gb from Sapphire.
> 
> And your CPU would be bottleneck, particularly at your resolution.



Thanks for the guidance.

I generally don't play games at very high resolution. on my 4870 I did'nt go beyond 1920X1080 most f the games and for the very new games I did'nt go above 1280X760...So would that be fine? Cause I wont be able to go for a new mobo and a proc.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

You game on that 17" CRT, how are you getting 1080p? What's the max resolution supported by your monitor? Apparently it won't be more than 1280x1024.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL...sorry for my old sig..I have a 22' Samsung ..Its a 2233SW i guess...Sorry I dont remember the actual model number


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, got it. Get the Sapphire 6950 1gb. It's total VFM. 

And if you need to check its OC potential, here's a link:-

*translate.googleusercontent.com/tr...art=16&usg=ALkJrhgkMohou52Hws5OIuPVe4IDptwesw


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

I had this Sapphire HD4870 which went bad..offcourse it was after 3 years, but still I feel a bit uncomfortable with sapphire now ..it was worth 17k then..that is the reason its heartbreaking for me to spend 17k more now ...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Apparently the cheapest 560Ti at SMC atm is the TFII @ 13750. Better to get the 6950 1gb from Sapphire.



560Ti TFII > sapphire 6950 1GB, then why get 6950???


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

@megamind: don't want to start it all over again. Lets just say they are equal, some games favor 560Ti, and some 6950 and you save some going for the 6950 1gb. 


@jetboy: I get your point, but if you are willing to spend 17k, then the MSI 6950 TFIII 2gb is a killer option. Sapphire one is good, although without the "legendary" temps of the Twin Frozer cooler. What's your budget anyway?


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> @megamind: don't want to start it all over again. Lets just say they are equal, some games favor 560Ti, and some 6950 and you save some going for the 6950 1gb.
> 
> 
> @jetboy: I get your point, but if you are willing to spend 17k, then the MSI 6950 TFIII 2gb is a killer option. Sapphire one is good, although without the "legendary" temps of the Twin Frozer cooler. What's your budget anyway?




Mine was 15K...but without the psu...but I see I need a good psu ..just to make it doesn't harm the GPU.

Hey Skud..btw can you give me some tips to make sure there is no harm done to the machine..I was running my machine at my hometown even on a inverter and nothing went wrong then. I moved to Pune just 3 months ago and the GPU just went off like that just like that. I have another post were I listed this problem..but no ones seems to be replying to it 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/143716-sapphire-4870-display-problem.html

I dont have a UPS at my end, but a good spike guard. Are there any other things that one need to take care to make sure the sysem runs in good health ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Checked your link. Apparently, you need to change the PSU. So what's the budget for the GFX and PSU combo?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> @megamind: don't want to start it all over again. Lets just say they are equal, some games favor 560Ti, and some 6950 and you save some going for the 6950 1gb.



I'm not starting again, but everyone must know the truth.. Thats why said that.. 

As OP's budget is 15K he can opt for 560Ti TFIII as i guess there is no OCed 6950s in that price range...


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Checked your link. Apparently, you need to change the PSU. So what's the budget for the GFX and PSU combo?



I can extend the budget to the point were I can buy

Sapphire 6950 + GS600
OR
MSI 560Ti + GS600

But the point is which configuration would suit my proc and motherboard and not bottleneck it + scary feeling with Sapphire too 

Now when you guys mentioned about going for MSI 560Ti hawk version..there are three diff cards available in it 880, 800 and 900 mhz..so which one should I go for..I guess 880 and 900 wont have too much of a difference..right?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Bottleneck would be there with your processor, you can't completely eliminate it. But you can enjoy games at the highest quality, no problems there. My vote still goes for 6950, but 560Ti is a cooler and somewhat costlier alternative.

And the Hawk is 900 Mhz, TFII is 880 and the plain jane 560Ti is 800 Mhz (822 actually), I guess. We are talking about the TFII here.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Bottleneck would be there with your processor, you can't completely eliminate it. But you can enjoy games at the highest quality, no problems there. *My vote still goes for 6950, but 560Ti is a cooler and somewhat costlier alternative.*


U are missing the main part, cooler, *faster* and somewhat costlier alternative(500 bucks).



> And the *Hawk is 900 Mhz*, TFII is 880 and the plain jane 560Ti is 800 Mhz (822 actually), I guess. We are talking about the TFII here.



Actually HAWK is clocked @ 950MHz


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Bottleneck would be there with your processor, you can't completely eliminate it. But you can enjoy games at the highest quality, no problems there. My vote still goes for 6950, but 560Ti is a cooler and somewhat costlier alternative.
> 
> And the Hawk is 900 Mhz, TFII is 880 and the plain jane 560Ti is 800 Mhz (822 actually), I guess. We are talking about the TFII here.



So there wont be a large difference between TFII and Hawk? 

also what about what more care can i take about keeping my hardware safe..I was very happy with my initial configuration as per my sig, but was heart broken when 4870 gave up ..Just want to be on safer side this time and make sure everything remains fine..

Thanks in advance for the tips


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Were you using that Matirx SMPS right from the beginning?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

*@ megamind*

 Exactly. Both are better options than 6950 1gb. Op should go for 560-ti here. Overclocking potential of sapphire 69501gb is bad.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Were you using that Matirx SMPS right from the beginning?



Yes since I got the 4870...but please dont make the mistake of thinking it as the Matrix brand which we all know. Basically this is something like RTR Matrix 600w...its some local made and it served me well..but just not feeling to continue with it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ megamind*
> 
> Exactly. Both are better options than 6950 1gb. Op should go for 560-ti here. *Overclocking potential of sapphire 69501gb is bad*.




You sure about it??? Check this:-

Google Translate


At those clocks the sapphire 6950 1gb will beat the pants out of any 560Ti on the earth. 

At stock voltage, TFIII clocks are easily achievable without much effect on temps. Even then it would beat the 560Ti eyes closed.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ O really??? In your dreams i guess. If you are hell bent in blowing your card away, go ahead and overclock until it becomes a toasted duck. 

O i got it 90c is fine for you guys. Try it yourselves but don't suggest others to do the same.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Google Translate
> 
> 
> At those clocks the sapphire 6950 1gb will beat the pants out of any 560Ti on the earth.
> ...



Check it again urself, 


> Facturer can be several known ways. The first option is to use the sliders in the drivers or utilities such as traditional MSI Afterburner or the like. For a beginner there is just one problem, the card has a BIOS lock is set to the *maximum frequency of 840/1300 MHz*. If you want to over due to display these values, you have three options: to modify the BIOS (not recommended), edit the configuration file from the MSI Afterburner or use the new utility from Sapphire - Trixx. The last option but does not change the GPU core voltage, then left again just tried Afterburner.
> 
> The resulting frequency at a voltage of 1.25 V was finally 950/5600 MHz. Higher voltage has failed uchladit cooler or in the games, they would not help - the higher core frequencies to me with a higher voltage reached.


Also the Temps at crysis warhead is 85'C @ 100% fan speed...

And here, Overclocking 560ti TFII, W/o voltage tweaking TFII has achieved 974MHz, the temps stayed below 60'C... 

I hope Sapphire 6950 is nowhere near 560ti TFII....


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

^^+1  Guru3d didn't even tweak voltages. This proves that 560-ti can even be pushed further without significant rise in temps.
Sapphire's limit was 950 mhz and at those temps, its really a serious concern.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok guys..lets not fight on it 

I will go for 560 Ti final..... So would it go well with my configurations? and should I go for TF II or hawk? What are the prices for them? Will it be completely safe to get it online..or should I buy from a comp dealer?

Please help me out here so that I can get it soon and get lost in gaming nirvana


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

@Skud, dont take this the wrong way i'm not against Sapphire or 6950, just saying the fact...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

*@ jetboy*

 Hawk will be a sweet deal because it comes oced out of the box @ 950mhz. But twin frozr II version is also great for the price as it can be pushed too.

Ultimately, it depends on you.. My vote goes for 560-ti hawk.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

jetboy said:


> Ok guys..lets not fight on it


This is just a discussion not a fight...



> I will go for 560 Ti final..... So would it go well with my configurations? and should I go for TF II or hawk?



Depends on ur budget, If u can spend 15k get the 560ti Hawk...
PS : i personally would prefer the HAWK edition...


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> This is just a discussion not a fight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, but my question still remains...will HAWK go fine with my configuration?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ Your system will be a bottleneck for multicore optimized games like crysis2 but still you'll get good fps. Upgrade to a good proc+mobo+ram combo once bulldozer launches.

Prices will get exciting then. So i suggest to wait for the right moment for a processor,mobo upgrade.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Skud, dont take this the wrong way i'm not against Sapphire or 6950, just saying the fact...




Is this a fact that 560Ti is better than 6950? Sorry, I beg to differ. You need an OCed 560Ti to actually get even to a stock clocked 6950. And once the price of 560Ti overtakes 6950, there's no point going for the 560Ti IMO. Anyway, as OP has already decided on his GPU (model yet to be decided), lets stop here.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is this a fact that 560Ti is better than 6950?


Ofcourse not, the discussion here is abt the Sapphire 6950 n 560Ti TFII.. Of these 2 TFII is a clear winner..



> You need an OCed 560Ti to actually get even to a stock clocked 6950. And once the price of 560Ti overtakes 6950, there's no point going for the 560Ti IMO.


The price of 560ti TFII is not far from sapphire 6950... By 500 bucks, the performance diff./OCing pot./Temps are notable... So the 560Ti TFII is a clear VFM over the Sapphire 6950..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool down guys let OP to decide which Gfx card he want to buy.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 18, 2011)

So is online buying safe for graphics card? Which one you do guys trust a lot? or have better buying experience. I had brought Altec lancing speakers from techshop.in...it was a good experience.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

SMC is good..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

I just to post on 1 thing.I am not pointing to anybody.
If *A* gfx card temperature on full load is 85-90 degree and *B* card temperature on full load is 55 degree Celsius. Which card will last longer!! Forget about performance.Obviously * B* card will last longer.There's no point in arguing on this


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Buddy kindly check again its the non-ti version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, sorry, my mistake, deleted the post. 

But in the Hawk review even after OCing it to over 1Ghz, the 3Dmark score remains closer to the 6950 1gb. And stock result is somewhat lower. Other results are also more or less neck to neck. I guess TFII would be somewhat lower performing to the Hawk. So there's no way the TFII is going to be a better performer than 6950 1gb.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

@Skud, This is the case with 560Ti TFII



> Our stable end result was quite an impressive overclock, a good 974MHz on the core and 4800 on the memory. Temp went up merely a few degrees C but remains under 60 Degrees C. *We did not apply any voltage tweak or anything and we can't help wondering what these cards do WITH voltage tweaking supported.*



Source


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ megamind*
> 
> Exactly. Both are better options than 6950 1gb. Op should go for 560-ti here. *Overclocking potential of sapphire 69501gb is bad.*



prove it



MegaMind said:


> Ofcourse not, the discussion here is abt the Sapphire 6950 n 560Ti TFII..* Of these 2 TFII is a clear winner..*
> 
> The price of 560ti TFII is not far from sapphire 6950... By 500 bucks, the performance diff./OCing pot./Temps are notable... So the 560Ti TFII is a clear VFM over the Sapphire 6950..



please prove it.



MegaMind said:


> @Skud, This is the case with 560Ti TFII
> 
> 
> 
> Source



every chip is not same. in guru3d forums some stop at 920-930 mhz.



Tenida said:


> I just to post on 1 thing.I am not pointing to anybody.
> If *A* gfx card temperature on full load is 85-90 degree and *B* card temperature on full load is 55 degree Celsius. Which card will last longer!! Forget about performance.Obviously * B* card will last longer.There's no point in arguing on this



90 degrees celsius on 1 of my GPUs = immenent death?? - GameSpot Forums - PC Hardware Discussion



> My own HD4850 hit 102 and I wanted to use it till it burned out and then get a GTX460.But that card performed brilliantly for 2 years and GOD bless it-no sign of burning till now!! I got the GTX 460 aand continue using the HD4850 on my second PC and it still games furiously-no slowdowns,no shutdowns/freezes/artifacts.recently I gave it the treatment it deserves- a thorough dusting and a fresh coat of CM Thermalfusion 400(and cursed myself for being so cold-hearted towards it ).Now it barely reaches 85 on load, so I suggest you do the same.



HD4850 running at ~88 degrees celsius (190 F) [Archive] - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything less than 90C is absolutely within the thermal envelope of the 69xx series. And what about the astronomical power draw of the 560Ti, and even higher when OCed? I guess, it has no negative effect on the GPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

and those who say sapphire is hot then check reviews. it runs at 70c under load which is not a problem at all. dont know which fan profile settings they use. 
even rchi84's gigabyte 6950 with stock cooler and oced to 880 and unlocked to 6970 shaders runs at 61c under crysis 2 load. you see how fan profile helps. 
and sapphire cooler is better.



MegaMind said:


> @Skud, This is the case with 560Ti TFII
> 
> 
> 
> Source



let me show you another example.

you see this -
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II OC review
6950 TFII reaching 987mhz without voltage tweak.


> We reached a very decent overclock showing a bump in overall performance. *Voltage tweaking is not yet option.*



now this -
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/msi_r6950_twin_frozr_ii_review/3here it reaches barely 895mhz. 

got my point?

and those who worry about oc potential of 6950 1GB. check ocn. some users have oced their XFX ones to 1GHz. 
again not all will reach that point.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> And what about the *astronomical power draw of the 560Ti*, and even higher when OCed? I guess, it has no negative effect on the GPU.



Its not that astronomically high
Power Consumption* Idle*
Gtx560ti- 14W
Hd6950-18w

*Average*-
Gtx560ti-128W
Hd6950-108W

*Peak-*

Gtx560ti-147W
HD6950-128W

*Maximum*

Gtx560Ti-202w
HD6950-182w

Source
So its not that sky high


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> let me show you another example.
> 
> you see this -
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II OC review
> ...



Actually the talk is abt Sapphire 6950 and MSI gtx 560Ti TFII.. I wonder why u are posting these??



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read some reviews...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Actually the talk is abt Sapphire 6950 and MSI gtx 560Ti TFII.. I wonder why u are posting these??
> 
> 
> 
> Read some reviews...



come on. 6950 is a 6950. just coolers are changed.

are these much reviews not sufficient to read -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-july-2011-a-42.html#post1453547
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-july-2011-a-43.html#post1453600


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Its not that astronomically high
> Power Consumption* Idle*
> Gtx560ti- 14W
> Hd6950-18w
> ...





10-20W more for the TFII.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> come on. 6950 is a 6950. just coolers are changed.



Yes exactly wat i'm saying... comparing stock 560ti to 6950, 6950 wins...

560Ti wen placed in a TFii & uped to 880MHz beats the stock 6950 that sells @ 13.2K... 
So this 560Ti TFII is jus 0.5k over the stock 6950 & performs better, OCs better, also stays cool... So w/o a doubt this product provides VFM


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> 10-20W more for the TFII.



Overclock will consume some more power.Its general fact.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Anything less than 90C is absolutely within the thermal envelope of the 69xx series. And what about the astronomical power draw of the 560Ti, and even higher when OCed? I guess, it has no negative effect on the GPU.



Wats the point?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> come on. 6950 is a 6950. just coolers are changed.



6950 is a 6950 whereas Gtx560Ti is also GTX560Ti


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Overclock will consume some more power.Its general fact.




Like overclock will generate more heat - its a general fact. Point is whether that's a negative point or not.




MegaMind said:


> Wats the point?



Point is 80-85C is not a problem for 6950. I have had 2-2.5 hours of continuous gaming with this card, temps remain at 77-78C without any crashes, lockups etc. OCing to 6950 TFIII levels without overvolting raised load temps to 79-81C max. Check this:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/139791-gpu-around-14k-9.html#post1439141


And I guess, you would agree that a 6950 TFIII will handsomely beat any 560Ti including the Hawk.

So temps are higher on the Sapphire 6950 1gb compared to the competition, but nothing to worry about. The OC link I have posted earlier had 84-85C in most games except Heaven (which is a benchmark anyway) where it crosses 90C. And its power requirements are far lower than 560Ti and of course, the TFII.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Like overclock will generate more heat - its a general fact. Point is whether that's a negative point or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Overclock will generate more heat if you use stock cooler.Not the  case with TFII or TFIII cooler though


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Sapphire's cooler is not stock either.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> And I guess, you would agree that a 6950 TFIII will handsomely beat any 560Ti including the Hawk.



6950 TF III cost higher than hawk.Also its 2GB model.It will not beat handsomely.560Ti hawk will give tough competition.



Skud said:


> Sapphire's cooler is not stock either.



I am not taking about sapphire cooler.I taking about cooler made for reference model of any AMD/Nvidia


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> And I guess, you would agree that a 6950 TFIII will handsomely beat any 560Ti including the Hawk.



The price diff is 1.2K and it has to be faster... 



> So temps are higher on the Sapphire 6950 1gb compared to the competition, but nothing to worry about.


Even so, we have to worry abt performance, OC potential...



> The OC link I have posted earlier had 84-85C in most games except Heaven (which is a benchmark anyway) where it crosses 90C. And its *power requirements are far lower than 560Ti* and of course, the TFII.



How far 100W?? Jus 15-25W doesnt hurt anyone...


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *6950 TF III cost higher than hawk.Also its 2GB model*.It will not beat handsomely.560Ti hawk will give tough competition.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not taking about sapphire cooler.I taking about cooler made for reference model of any AMD/Nvidia





MegaMind said:


> *The price diff is 1.2K and it has to be faster...
> *
> 
> Even so, we have to worry abt performance, OC potential...
> ...




What I was trying to say the Saphhire 6950 1gb running at TFIII speeds, which it does comfortably would definitely beat the 560Ti TFII etc. And temps remain close to 80C at that clocks and I have not even tested in a controlled environment like the hardware labs. So its not a problem at all.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ But 560-ti will reach 950 with the TFII cooler and temps will still be under control.

In sapphire, if you reach 900, then you very well know what will happen.

*6950TFII & TFIII* are one of the safest 6950 based cards that are overclock friendly and can be pushed to limits keeping temps under control. But its not the case with the sapphire.
Toxic can pull it off. 

Cut the discussion here. Its going nowhere.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess we have had enough discussion. OP can make up his mind now. He can't go wrong either way he goes.

Thread locked.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> easily i can
> but i dont want to spoil the thread. If u want we can talk via pm.



MSI 560ti TFii quite clearly beats sapphire 6950, its a universal truth.. 
I'm tired of saying this again n again... 

Anyway as u hav ordered the Sapphire card noway u are going to accept the truth.. Enjoy gaming...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



MegaMind said:


> MSI 560ti TFii quite clearly beats sapphire 6950, its a universal truth..
> I'm tired of saying this again n again...
> 
> Anyway as u hav ordered the Sapphire card noway u are going to accept the truth.. Enjoy gaming...



 

man please post that review which makes you believe this. preferably pm me.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> man please post that review which makes you believe this. preferably pm me.



Wat makes u believe stock 6950 > 560ti TFii??


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*

Ok, I conclude saying that 560 ti TFII beats 6950,

*Guru3d - N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 3/5*

*Bit-tech - N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 4/5*

*Techpowerup - N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 8/13*

*Hexus - N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 4/6*

P.S : No benchmark tools like 3d mark, unigine are taken into account...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*

Yes Megamind is correct 560 Ti TFII/OC is better than sapphire 6950 1gb:

In Bit-tech review they have overclocked the n560 ti to 1GHZ with overvolting.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



MegaMind said:


> Ok, I conclude saying that 560 ti TFII beats 6950,
> 
> *Guru3d - N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 3/5*
> 
> ...



do look at my links too. 

MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
a stock 6950 is beating it in 3 out of 5 games.

GIGABYTE GTX 560 Ti OC Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
a stock 6950 is beating a 560 oced to 900mhz in all 4 games. 

check out MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review and MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review from guru3d and compare/
a 50mhz oced 6950 beats it.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> a stock 6950 is beating it in 3 out of 5 games.
> 
> GIGABYTE GTX 560 Ti OC Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> ...



Dont go Off-topic... The discuss. here is abt 560 ti TFII & 6950
Also u are limiting urself inside a box called [H]ard|OCP... Come out and look at the real world...

I'm damn sure i've proved 560ti TFII beats 6950(stock)  & 560ti TFII provides better VFM than 6950stock by perf. boost/OC pot.+temps under control/way cool...

OT : Signing out...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*

Let me conclude it in my way:-

1. In stock HD 6950 offers (both 1 and 2 GB) offers better performance than a stock GTX 560 Ti. But in 1080P the difference is too small to take under consideration.

2. But stock HD 6950 runs a lot hotter and in load they are reaching 75 degree C in most of the reviews. In India the condition may be worse.

3. Although overclocking can be done in the stock HD 6950, the temparature will increase a lot, more than 80-85 degree which is not good for the longitivity for the card.

4. Custom Cooler versions of GTX 560 Ti like TF II/III, Hawk makes more sense compared to a reference HD 6950 due to its 
i. Lower Temp
ii. Better overclocking potential.
iii. Slightly less price

5. A custom cooler version of HD 6950 like TFII/TFIII are better than the custom cooled GTX 560 Ti because the custom cooler takes the heat problem into account and provides better Oceing potential.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*

Means Twin Frozr is better than sapphire cards.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*

Not card, the cooler.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



Skud said:


> Not card, the cooler.



Yes ofcourse... Sapphire is the EVGA of AMD cards


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*

MSI Cards have better oc potential then Sapphire Cards.


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



Skud said:


> Not card, the cooler.


Exactly.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



Cilus said:


> Let me conclude it in my way:-
> 
> 1. In stock HD 6950 offers (both 1 and 2 GB) offers better performance than a stock GTX 560 Ti. But in 1080P the difference is too small to take under consideration.
> 
> ...



Nice points there Cilus  

Guys Stop Fighting over GTX 560 Ti vs, HD6950 - though this thread has this name but it does not mean you guys can continue an endless battle between HD6950 vs. GTX 560 Ti .

The purpose of this thread is to help OP decide what is best for him and you guys have suggested him what he should get and that served the purpose of this thread very well


----------



## Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

my humble request to all u out there would be to grow up.

there is no point of arguing oveer teeny weeny FPS differences.think about a year or two late. which card will run games with AA cranked up.

the card which wins is hd 6950 2gb because of its VRAM & ability to play @ higher resolution & AA.

as far as hd 6950 1gb is concerned,only makes sense to go for it over gtx 560 ti is if u prefer AMD or u live outside india. in india u can find a factory oced version of gtx 560 ti for the same price of hd 6950 1gb.

another thing to note is 90% of the users dont really overclock their gfx cards so randomly blabbing about "OVERCLOCK POTENTIAL" is moot unless OP says he will overclck.

hd 6950 reference cards although they run hotter but they consume 30-40w less power on load compared to reference gtx 560 ti. prefer getting hd 6950 with custom cooler if you want to OC it by much.

then noobs argue and post outdated reviews with immature drivers and try to prove their point. honestly.. grow up.



MegaMind said:


> Wat makes u believe stock 6950 > 560ti TFii??


my humble advice to u will be to be SPECIFIC. 2gb version or 1gb. if 2gb, then it is the better card to get - even at stock.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Hardware price list/spec sheet*



topgear said:


> *Guys stop fighting over GTX 560 Ti vs. HD6950 here* - all of your posts moved here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/143795-hd6950-vs-560ti.html





One article to put paid to a lot of "heated argument" posts

*Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked *

see the truth and then decide...and people should not try to force their own conclusions onto others...defeats the process of democracy!

*That benchmark should let people decide which gfx card they want to buy*


----------

